
WindTerm 1.4: A Free Professional SSH/SFTP/Shell/Telnet/Serial Client for DevOps - kingtoolbox
https://github.com/kingToolbox/WindTerm
======
Earwig
I don't understand; the only code in this repo is a third-party regular
expression library. The readme says "All source codes [...] are provided under
the terms of Apache-2.0 license", but where is it?

~~~
teruakohatu
The dev wrote this in a Github issue earlier in the year:

> Currently, Windterm is allowed for personal stuff only, non-personal use is
> not in Windterm's short-term plan, up to now, the key issue is to finish all
> planned features, and make it into an amazing terminal. This is my dream.

> For source code issue, it has no relation with monetization, Windterm was
> developed and referenced from may OSS, now it's time to feedback to OSC. So
> part of core source will be opened once finished all new features with
> enough time, please pay more attention for more version and source code in
> future.

> As for your testing in commercial environment, only short-term testing
> within 30 days is allowed. I have remarked this in license for your well
> confirmation and permit.

Then a month ago updated the issue to say

> From the version 1.3, the license has been changed and WindTerm can be used
> for commercial and non-commercial purposes without limitations. Please keep
> follow and thanks.

He didn't clarify if it would be open source. Or how much of the core would
be.

------
brandededed
I very much like this. How does one add tools to WindEdit?

Have you considered combining windedit into windterm? I very much like the
vscode remote-ssh extension, but dislike that it requires a heavy footprint on
the server. I feel like you could quite easily get the same functionality from
combining windedit with windterm.

Also, have you considered creating a framework for a simple linter?

I look forward to progress!

Thanks!

~~~
kingtoolbox
I am very glad you like WindTerm/WindEdit and made very good suggestions,
thank you.

Although I haven't considered creating a framework for a simple linter, but
WindTerm and WindEdit are originally one during development. In fact, there
are four kits in the unreleased tool: terminal (WindTerm), editor (WindEdit),
browser and file manager (including local filer like windows explorer and
remote filer like Sftp client), They complement each other and form an
efficient tool.

For example, WindEdit has a special function that can read virtual huge files.
This feature is especially designed for remote files. Imagine that there is a
very large file on the server that can be read and written directly without
downloading it. Just like playing a video online, you only need to get a small
piece of content currently read and written. That would be very efficient,
especially when reading huge logs.

I don't think putting a stub on the server is the correct solution, because we
cannot put stubs on every server.

I will continue to work hard to build better tools and hope you can use them
happily.

------
meddlepal
This is such a bizarre way to build and release a project based on my 5 minute
reading of the issues and the comments in this post.

------
geofft
What is the point of the syntax highlighting?

~~~
kingtoolbox
The first thing is to provide more colors for easier reading. Folding,
outlining and auto completing are also need syntax highlighting to analyze the
output.

~~~
geofft
Specifically - why is "can be" in "156 packages can be updated" highlighted,
and why is "login" in "Last login:" highlighted?

~~~
kingtoolbox
Which words are highlighted is determined by the configuration file. For
example linux.lexer in "windterm-install-path/terminal/schemes/linux" defines
how to highlight and linux.fold defines how to fold the output.

You can modify the configuration file to highlight any words you want to
highlight.

